# Americast vs. Cast Iron for sound



## Gregavi (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm a General Contractor and we're working on a second story addition that includes a bathroom with a bathtub. I have used Americast tubs in several remodels with satisfactory results. My question is: Would it be better to use a cast iron tub upstairs vs. an Americast in order to cut down on sound. The new bathroom is directly over the 2 downstairs bathrooms, one being next to the Master bedroom. My plumbing supply guy said the difference would be very minimal, but the cost difference would be significant, not to mention the Americast being lighter, easier to haul upstairs and install. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gregavi said:


> Hi, I'm a General Contractor and we're working on a second story addition that includes a bathroom with a bathtub. I have used Americast tubs in several remodels with satisfactory results. My question is: Would it be better to use a cast iron tub upstairs vs. an Americast in order to cut down on sound. The new bathroom is directly over the 2 downstairs bathrooms, one being next to the Master bedroom. My plumbing supply guy said the difference would be very minimal, but the cost difference would be significant, not to mention the Americast being lighter, easier to haul upstairs and install. Any advice appreciated.


 Strike ONE! YA OUTTA HERE!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

